# Replacement for black and decker workmate



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

This is a heavy duty version of Black and Decker workmate .
It is heavy duty here is a link. I bought the unit and like it very much.
Here is the link https://www.kregtool.com/store/c64/work-supports/p419/mobile-project-center/?source=1677


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Fair bit of thought has been put into this one.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Will have to keep that in mind after I set up my shop again, since my Workmate went swimming in the flood.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That reminds me, I have a Workmate that has drifted behind a number of other things and thus, is out of mind. I have had to split my shop and put some milling tools in the garage, I'm going to dig it out and move to the garage. I like the Kreg unit though. Nice gadget.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

That looks pretty dang good to me. Especially since I already have an assortment of Kreg clamps.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> That looks pretty dang good to me. Especially since I already have an assortment of Kreg clamps.


When I think of Kreg, I think of Mike. HAhahaa


I agree I like to see new good ideas instead of the same old thing in different colors.


Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

roofner said:


> This is a heavy duty version of Black and Decker workmate .
> It is heavy duty here is a link. I bought the unit and like it very much.
> Here is the link https://www.kregtool.com/store/c64/work-supports/p419/mobile-project-center/?source=1677


Enjoyed video, thanks for posting
Herb


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I found a problem not easy to carry . Here is my solution. Added handles with clamp track.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Looks to be useful. I gave my B&D away about 2 years ago. Just found that it was more torubkle to drag out and setup than a pair of saw horses.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I have been looking at this but I will wait for a sale.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

The B&D WorkMates are available in three versions. While this Kreg might be heavier duty than the lightest version of WorkMate, the two heavier duty WorkMates can handle more weight than the Kreg. I guess it depends on what you want to use it for. I'm quite happy with the two 225 WorkMates (middle duty model) that I've had for about 40 years now. 

Charley


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

I finally watched the video. That is one well thought out work table. I've had my old workmates for probably 30 years or more and about the only time it gets used any more is for a garage sale table. Used to use it a lot I probably won't buy the Kreg but it sure looks good.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I like the idea of incorporating dog holes (which the Workmate also has) and track for the Kreg clamps. That could prove useful at a job site. I like it but not sure if I will buy it or make a portable table top like the Freestool work table and set it on saw horses which I already have.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Ha Ha, somewhere under there is my old Workmate 425 with a pallet laying on top of it to provide a place to work and lay stuff. And the Keter portable work table.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I started using the kreg project center . I took a closer look at the video and the way they say to carry works well after I tried. My handles gave a good fore arm workout.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I bought two of these from Woodcraft yesterday. They have them on sale plus free shipping and they are way cheaper. I hope I like them.

Buy QuikBENCH Portable Workbench at Woodcraft.com


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

A very useful looking table for many uses


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

hawkeye10 said:


> I have been looking at this but I will wait for a sale.


I would like to have 2 also but will wait for a sale for the second. Needed now for a project for portable work bench and as Mike I already have the kreg clamps. Going to do some wood working projects my wife works in activities at our local Nursing home going build projects with the residents. I will cut the parts out at home and will assemble at the nursing home using the kreg bench.


----------

